# An Early Mother's Day Gift . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . . Falls from above.

I may need a bit of help with this one. I have never had a dove rescue, but apparently *someone* felt it was my time.  

This little sweetie was found in our yard this morning. 
She needs a few more feathers under her wings & on her head, otherwise she is pretty feathered.

I tried giving her some Exact baby food via the 'glove' method but she didn't care for that. I dipped her beak in a bit of water, she didn't like that either.  Sooo I used an eye dropper & put a few drops of water along her beak. Now that she seemed to enjoy.  A short time later, I tried the beak in the water again & she seems to be getting the hang of it. 

She's trying to peck at some seeds I placed on her towel, but doesn't realize she needs to open her beak.  

I caught her preening a little, which is a good sign. She appears healthy. I think she just flew the coop a little prematurely.

Anything else I should be doing to help give her a jump start?

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, she is a real cutie. She's very young so you'll need to hand feed her for awhile. Is she still whistling? Most very young doves make this sound - one of the sweetest sounds I've ever heard. I don't think she needs a heating pad as well feathered as she is but baby doves love a small nest.

I would "guesstimate" that she'll need to be hand fed another 10 days to 2 weeks but you can work with her like you're already doing and maybe she'll begin eating on her own fairly soon.

If you've never worked with a baby dove just a word of caution. They sometimes get so excited about being fed they start going in a circle and can easily fall off a counter top. Matter of fact, my rehabber friend always recommended feeding them on the floor but I've never done that. I just make sure I have it in control all the time.

You'll find that one this size is pure joy to raise. They don't get frightened like the adults do and enjoy being around you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

H/She's a real cutie...need help...call me... 

You mentioned "glove"...same as "nipple" like Phil does??? Do they eat the same formula as baby pijies? Think so but not sure...


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the dove looks cute and soft, but also upset, cute baby


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cindy, How lucky this baby was to have had *someone* choose you. The youngster looks otherwise healthy and alert and most likely just needs some TLC and good mouth feedings and liquids as you are doing. If you are having Shi over to help give it some loving, watch  out, she might take it home!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

What a little cutie How odd that you would find this little one so close to Mother's Day, and needing a mother

You could also try doing some seed pops or soaking some dry dog kibble in water and feeding small pieces of those to her. Usually doves mature faster than pigeons and catch on quickly to self feeding. Keep offering seeds and let her keep trying/practising pecking and swallowing.

Is this a baby mourning dove or a white winged dove? I can't tell cause I've never seen a baby wing winged dove

Good luck with this little one, I'm sure you will have all the right instincts on how to proceed and care for this baby.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Maggie,
Many thanks for the guidance.  
I have been putting her on my lap while trying to feed. She hops on my hand & doesn't seem to want to leave. 
Just finished another feeding. She still doesn't care for the glove method so I decided to spread some of the baby formula between my fingers & she took to that like a duck taking to water.  

I am still giving her rehydrating solution via the eye dropper & she is seems to enjoy that as well. Interesting though, after she has a bit of water she begins to peck on the towel, I'm assuming for seeds. I noticed she *is* opening her beak but not yet taking anything in. 

She is full of energy. This photo was taken after she had a little something to eat & drink. Guess I'm doing OK thus far.

She is definitely a little darling. 


*"You mentioned "glove"...same as "nipple" like Phil does??? Do they eat the same formula as baby pijies?"*

Yep, that's the one Shi, but she doesn't like it. 
I hope they eat the same baby formula as that's all I have & she's eatin' it.  


*"the dove looks cute and soft, but also upset, cute baby"*

She probably was upset London Pigeon. She had just fallen from a palm tree. Long way to the ground. 

*
"If you are having Shi over to help give it some loving, watch out, she might take it home!"*

She will definitely fall in love with her Victor. 

*
"Is this a baby mourning dove or a white winged dove? I can't tell cause I've never seen a baby wing winged dove"*

Hi Brad,
She's an Inca Dove. They are soooo tiny.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little doll baby.

I don't know nothing about rehabbing doves, but just wanted to say the dove is really cute and she is lucky to find you.  

...and Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, sounds like you're doing everything right. I've never seen an Inca dove - don't think they live in our area but they look just beautiful. 

I hope she does "whistle" for you (I guess Inca babies do this). Sometimes when they're that small you can barely hear them but to me it is a special sound. While I really hate having to feed a baby dove because of their small mouths, at that age they're so sweet you just want to keep them forever. They are affectionate like baby pigeons.

Have fun!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy Mother's Day, Cindy! It sounds like you are doing wonderfully with the little dove. It is a gorgeous and precious little one.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww what a cute little dove great present for mothers day and you having to be its mother lol at least the little guy/girl is safe with you.

I noticed that it has red on the wings both of my morning dove babys are a bit older than your dove but dont have those red looking feathers so maybe your dove is just a different type and not a morning dove I dunno lol.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Such serendipity that this little dove needs you to be a Mom right on the eve of Mother's Day.

Best of luck with her...she's beautiful.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Cindy, How lucky this baby was to have had *someone* choose you. The youngster looks otherwise healthy and alert and most likely just needs some TLC and good mouth feedings and liquids as you are doing. If you are having Shi over to help give it some loving, watch  out, she might take it home!


Now, Victor, you cut that out.   I would never subject such a sweetheart to 3 pairs of eyes (Bubba doesn't count, he wouldn't be interested) looking with interest at such a nice snack! Cats would probably give the poor thing a heart attack!  

I know you really want me to get another bird but the status quo is just too fragile to take that risk. Besides, I'd want more room and I really like where I live...

What beautiful colors the little one has Cindy! Sounds like he/she's doing just fine. 

I have ONE white-wing dove come to my feeder and chase off any and all other doves, which just happen to be smaller than he is...such a bully!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Real Beauty::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

CINDY,You have a real beauty there it is a INCA DOVE .The redish primary flights are a good indictor.It is one of the smaller doves grows to about 8 inches .It also looks like it has white strips on each side of the tail,the other 2 smaller doves do not have the white strip.Hope you have a good time with this bird  GEORGE


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Just a little update*

Well. . . 
We're having to move the little one into our largest carrier.  
We have her in a duckling 'cage' (That's all we had) however the holes are a bit too big as she hopped out & I found her perched on the back of the chair.  
She can definitely fly somewhat.

She had a great night. Ate some baby bird formula this morning, had a little water & is nestled down for the time being. I'm hoping the day will go well.

Now just waiting for Daisy to come by for breakfast. The 'wrecking' crew is circling around the dock & she is nesting with babies next door & they *know *it. I'm sure she won't come out until I can successfully scoot them away.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great Mother's day gift, Cindy.
Doves are so precious. This is the first year I am rehabbing doves and I just fell in love with them.

Reti


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What a cute little Inca dove ya got and sounds like she has a heart for adventure getting out of those holes lol and flaping her wings like that.

There so playfull at this age lol.

Keep us updated.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cindy, what an adorable baby dove! She is so lucky to have landed in your care.

Good thing you are watching out for Daisy. I know that she reallly appreciates the support you provide!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Cindy,
He or she is beautiful! So sweet and Innocent, just adorable!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Cindy...now I'm sitting on pins and needles...did Daisy MAKE it? Babies? How many?

You DO have your hands full...Looks like your little Inca is quite the adventurous one! Thank goodness the cats weren't out there when she decided to explore!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Sorry, I didn't realize she was an Inca dove, we don't have those either. I didn't see the second picture you posted showing the rust on her wings until today. She's so tiny I think this dove is nearly ready to fledge and should start to eat on her own within the week. 

Sorry to hear about the continuing problems with Daisy and the drakes You'll keep her safe though.

Good luck with all the latest animal adventures in AZ


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Darn, Cindy...now I'm sitting on pins and needles...*did Daisy MAKE it*? Babies? How many?
> 
> You DO have your hands full...*Looks like your little Inca is quite the adventurous one!*
> 
> *Thank goodness the cats weren't out there when she decided to explore!*


Sorry to leave you hangin'. Yes, Daisy finally made it for breakfast. Don't know how many babies there are, haven't seen them yet.

She flew from my lap to the other chair this afternoon.  

I had the door shut so the cats didn't have access to the AZ room. I would never leave her unattended if the cats were in there.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> * Sorry, I didn't realize she was an Inca dove*, we don't have those either. I didn't see the second picture you posted showing the rust on her wings until today.
> 
> ...


No problem Brad. Their wings are beautiful.

She* is* very tiny, but so alert & a real 'go-getter'. They're small even full grown.
I got this picture after she hopped onto Chuck's finger & promptly nestled down.
This one is *really* going to be hard to release. 

I think you're right. She is flinging her formula around like they do their seeds.  I did put a few little seeds on the formula & I think she ate a couple. 

Poor Daisy Duck. When she wasn't tending to babies she would stay in the yard all day so I could really keep an eye on her. But if I can at least keep her fed, that helps.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, marvelous picture. What a sweetie pie. Have you weighed her? I'm interested in the comparison to our mourning doves because she looks so tiny.

I have to admit that baby doves really steal my heart.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, marvelous picture. What a sweetie pie.
> 
> * Have you weighed her? I'm interested in the comparison to our mourning doves because she looks so tiny.*
> 
> I have to admit that baby doves really steal my heart.


Thanks Maggie. I thought it was a cute picture. Didn't realize it at the time but I got the flowers from the aviary in the background which adds a bit of color.  She also has a touch of a 'grumpy' face, which I think is precious.  

I don't have a scale, but from the tip of her beak to the tip of her tail she is about 4 inches long. 
We have Mourning, Whitewing, Ring neck & Inca doves in our yard & the Inca's are bar far the smallest. 

Breakfast was quite eventful for us this morning. Daisy was here to eat then started back to her nest when all of a sudden she was 'high tailing' it back to the patio 'distress' quacking all the way. Two males were in hot pursuit behind her. 
I had no where to put the baby as the cats were in the AZ room so I scooped her up & we were on our way. Got the males off the lawn & then Chuck went on duck patrol while I finished feeding the little one & got her settled.

Poor Daisy wanted so badly to get to her nest (which is next door, just on the other side of our fence) that she flew back into the lake. Three males spotted her from down the lake & the chase began. 
After making a couple circles, she flew to our other neighbor's yard then back over to us. Finally after two chases & 45 minutes later she was back on her nest, *unharmed*.   

All is quite now. I best take advantage of this & get some housework done.

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wow, and I thought our baby Collared Doves were tiny 

What beautiful, layered feathering she has. Doves definitely have 'fluffiness', like little toy birds.

Guess she'll soon be a real squirmy handful, like the CDs. 

John


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

she's a really cute cuddly bird

a nice present on Mothers day as Cindy has become a mother of a new child


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So glad to see the updates!! 

Inca looks great and seems to be doin' just fine!

So glad Daisy made it back to her babies! Darn, that's enough to give one a serious case of stress, not to mention Daisy!!

I mean, I've heard of being "popular," but stalking is too much!! 

Thank goodness for your yard and your protection!!

Can you see her nest from your yard??


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> So glad to see the updates!!
> 
> *Inca looks great and seems to be doin' just fine!*
> 
> ...


'Inca', I like that. Yes, she seems to be doing wonderfully. We just had a bite to eat, rather *she* had a bite to eat, I wore the rest.  

Yes indeed.  

There are usually 7 or 8 hanging around our dock.  
This morning two, out of the 'wrecking crew', spotted her first.
I get so upset when I see 4 or 5 of them flying behind her & hearing her 'distress' quacks. It's heartbreaking. 

You have to look over the fence but you can see where she is. Very well camouflaged.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GOOD HEAVENS! Where the heck are all the FEMALE ducks???  

I sure hope Daisy has ALL females!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *GOOD HEAVENS! Where the heck are all the FEMALE ducks???*
> 
> I sure hope Daisy has ALL females!!!


Let's just say, a couple years ago we had several. This year there was another, in addition to Daisy, with babies in tow. Unfortunately she never made it to our yard. Now we only have Daisy.   

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Let's just say, a couple years ago we had several. This year there was another, in addition to Daisy, with babies in tow. Unfortunately she never made it to our yard. Now we only have Daisy.
> 
> Cindy


Sure is a shame that Daisy couldn't be convinced to have her family in YOUR yard, even though more "open."

Would help prevent those "detours" back to her babies!

Mmmm, what will the drakes do if there are NO females around???


----------

